#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Parfum bekende merken lage prijzen

## Maryy2

Beste allemaal, 
Ik verkoop FM parfuls, dit zijn parfums geinspireerd door de bekende merken.
Ze ruiken exact hetzelfde en blijven minstens zo goed zitten!
Ze zitten in andere flesjes en zijn daarom ook goedkoper.
30ml 16,50 50ml 21,50
Een aantal geuren die ik heb zijn;
D&G The one
Elie saab Le Parfum
Lancome hypnose
Miss Dior Cherie
Flowerbom Viktor&Rolf
YSL Manifesto
Chanel nr5

Als je n andere geur wilt kun je dat navragen, en dan kijk ik of ik die kan bestellen.

----------

